# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Солярий: плюсы и минусы.

## Irina

*Загар в наше время стал признаком престижа, свидетельством того, что человек может позволить себе отдых в солнечном климате даже зимой. Однако для этого совсем необязательно ехать в тро-пики, можно просто пойти на сеанс в солярий.*

При этом далеко не все знают, что с помощью солярия можно не только улучшить внешность, но и решить некоторые проблемы со здоровьем. При условии, что вы будете правильно искусственным солнцем пользоваться.
*
Плюсы*

№1

Ультрафиолетовый свет солярия воздействует на кожу более бережно, чем солнечный. В аппаратуре для современных соляриев используется тщательно сбалансированное и контролируемое сочетание лучей разной длины волны. Современные лампы не излучают вредные для кожи лучи, а соотношение полезных можно регулировать с помощью приборов. Ультрафиолетовое излучение вызывает выработку в коже витамина D, ответственного за обмен кальция в организме.

Результат. Подпитка организма витамином D в то время, когда его остро не хватает, улучшает состояние костной ткани и суставов. Исследования американских ученых показали, что ультрафиолетовые лучи солярия действуют на обмен кальция в организме на 70% более эффективно, чем прием витамина D в капсулах. У многих женщин после посещения солярия нередко проходят боли в области голеней и спины, улучшается состояние зубов.

№2

Солнечный свет, который имитирует освещение солярия, воздействует не только на кожу. Под его воздействием в мозге вырабатывается серотонин – гормон удовольствия, который улучшает настроение и повышает стрессоустойчивость. И не только. Исследования медиков английского Королевского общества показали, что серотонин вовлечен в регуляцию менструального цикла: его особенно много в организме в момент овуляции, что совпадает с наиболее приподнятым эмоциональным состоянием женщины. Искусственным способом получить этот гормон невозможно, его содержание в продуктах питания ничтожно мало. Единственный выход – больше света.

Результат. С помощью солярия в зимние месяцы можно избавиться от подавленного настроения, приступов беспричинной тоски, обострений предменструального синдрома, раздражительности, усталости по утрам, когда нужно вставать при полной темноте за окном. Такие проблемы можно было бы решить ежедневной прогулкой в скверике или в парке, но на это требуется часа полтора в первой половине дня, да еще и в солнечную погоду. А если вы короткие дневные часы проводите в транспорте или в офисе, к тому же живете в крупном промышленном городе, где солнечным лучам мешают пробиться аэрозоли и пыль, то поможет только солярий.

№3

Иммунный статус организма тоже напрямую зависит от солнца – такие уж мы светолюбивые! Еще в 60-е годы немецкие и английские медики выдвинули гипотезу, что под воздействием ультрафиолетовых лучей в крови повышается содержание кислорода, и стали использовать ультрафиолетовое облучение для улучшения состояния рожениц. Современные научные данные говорят о том, что защитные клетки под влиянием ультрафиолета становятся более активными, их содержание в организме увеличивается. Кроме того, иммунитет повышается за счет воздействия света на мозг: его регулирующие системы, которые управляют в том числе и иммунитетом, начинают работать более слаженно.

Результат. После курса солярия вы почувствуете, что уже не подвержены случайным простудам, а в период вспышек гриппа сохраняете работоспособность. Кроме того, исчезают зябкость и вялость, ощущение свинцовой тяжести в мышцах по утрам или после непродолжительной работы.

№4

Легкий загар подрумянивает кожу, мелкие волоски на ногах выгорают и становятся невидимыми. Однако и на более глубоком уровне ультрафиолетовые лучи положительно влияют на эпидермис, улучшая кровоснабжение и питание клеток во всех слоях кожи. При легких прыщиках облучение в солярии снимает воспаление, останавливая размножение бактерий.

Результат. Кожа перестает раздражаться от обычных моющих средств – шелушение, гнойнички, высыпания на лице и руках проходят сами собой, без применения дерматологических кремов. Мелкие прыщики исчезают, однако в случаях сильного воспаления сальных желез кожная сыпь может еще более усугубиться.

№5

Солнечный свет, действуя как релаксирующий фактор, как минимум на 15% понижает давление и уменьшает содержание холестерина и сахара в крови в 1,5-1,7 раза. Положительный эффект нарастает после 3-4 процедур.

Результат. После посещения солярия вы заметите, что стали гораздо меньше раздражаться, реже болит голова, а ваши усилия уменьшить свой вес наконец-то увенчались успехом.

*Минусы*

№1

Если вы для лечения каких-либо заболеваний применяете сульфадиметоксин и бисептол, а также тетрациклин и доксициклин, даже в случае простуды и кишечного расстройства вам стоит на это время отказаться от посещения солярия: эти препараты изменяют чувствительность к солнечным лучам. Гормональные таблетки, в том числе и контрацептивы, также не стоит совмещать с солярием. Есть и специальные лекарства для повышения чувствительности к облучению – бероксан, пувален, аммифурин, которые применяются при некоторых поражениях кожи. Если они вам необходимы, нужно дождаться конца курса лечения, прежде чем идти в солярий.

№2

Нельзя посещать солярий при повышенной чувствительности кожи к ультрафиолету. В этом случае развивается настоящая аллергическая реакция: на коже может появиться сыпь, ухудшается самочувствие.

№3

Многие кожные заболевания могут под воздействием лучей изменять свое течение не в лучшую сторону. В этом случае ультрафиолет действует как активный и непроверенный лекарственный препарат.

№4

УФ-облучение категорически запрещено при любых проблемах с щитовидной железой, которая самой природой «укрыта» от воздействия солнца и на которую всегда падает тень от подбородка.

№5

Дело в том, что ультрафиолетовые лучи могут производить «поломки» в различных клетках организма, приводящие к предраковым состояниям. При этом играет роль не столько облучение какого-либо органа, сколько весь объем ультрафиолета, который будет воспринят организмом. Поэтому врачи не рекомендуют пользоваться солярием при мастопатии, чувстве тяжести и болях в груди.

*«АиФ Здоровье» советует*

►  Учтите, что сеанс солярия – это встряска для организма, поэтому после него нужно постоять под приятным прохладным душем, чтобы снять напряжение и привести организм в оптимальное состояние.

► Не стоит отправляться в солярий после работы, во второй половине дня – это может помешать заснуть в привычное время. Лучший вариант – перед работой, можно и в обеденный перерыв.

► Не принимайте облучение на голодный желудок, но и не сразу после обеда. Лучше перед солярием выпить стакан сока или молока, съесть йогурт, а как следует подкрепиться через час-другой.

► Во время процедуры постарайтесь расслабиться и думать о чем-нибудь приятном – проще всего представить, что греетесь на солнышке где-нибудь в тропиках.

► Для положительного влияния на здоровье достаточно коротких сеансов три-четыре раза месяц.

Екатерина Каликинская

----------

